# coconut oil? fish oil?



## RoccosMom (Mar 11, 2012)

So, after many long months, i have been able to finally get my poor puppy's stool under control, but now doc says he has a wonderful case of the seasonal allergies 

My question is, has anyone here tried, and had success, with adding coconut oil to your pets diet? I am literally hearing nothing but good things coming from it from what i have read. 

Helps dry skin? Itchy skin? Inflamed skin? Bacterial problems? Ear infections? Yeast infections? Cures doggy breath? If its this good why isnt EVERYONE using it? 

Any personal experiences/things to watch out for?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I wrote an article on coconut oil recently:

K9 Instinct - Dog training, dog obedience training, raw diet, raw feeding, minimal vaccines: The benefits of COCONUT OIL for dogs!

Those benefits are indeed true, but there of definitely occasions when a dog doesn't really show physical signs of benefit. Coconut oil is very healthy, regardless. The only way to test how it will benefit your pup is to try it!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

you can search the forum; there are threads on both.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda gets both, he is also on raw diet. 

He gets 1000 mg of fish oil a day and 1 tablespoon of EV coconut oil, + vit/minerals.


----------

